# Na parte da manhã



## portunholes

oi amigos!!

eu preciso encontrar alguem que me poda ajudar com essa frase. O q significa "Na parte da manhã"
eu acredito que significa " durante la mañana" mas eu tenho certeza que voces teram outras opçoes

cumprimentos


----------



## Outsider

portunholes said:


> oi amigos!!
> 
> eu preciso encontrar alguem que me possa ajudar com essa frase. O q significa "Na parte da manhã"
> eu acredito que significa " durante la mañana" mas eu tenho certeza que voces terão outras opçoes
> 
> cumprimentos


"En la mañana"?...


----------



## souquemsabess

Outsider said:


> "En la mañana"?...


 

"Por la mañana?"...


----------



## Outsider

Mas _por la mañana_ não seria mais "pela manhã", ou seja "de madrugada"?
"Na parte da manhã" vai desde o nascer do sol ao meio-dia.


----------



## souquemsabess

Outsider said:


> Mas _por la mañana_ não seria mais "pela manhã", ou seja "de madrugada"?


Nem sempre... Pode sempre dizer-se: "Por las mañanas voy al gimnasio y por la tarde duermo la siesta"


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Mas _por la mañana_ não seria mais "pela manhã", ou seja "de madrugada"?
> "Na parte da manhã" vai desde o nascer do sol ao meio-dia.



Em Espanha usa-se muito "por la mañana" simplesmente para se referir ao nosso "de manhã" ou "na parte da manhã".


----------



## LV-LEO

"Na parte da manhã" literalmente "En la parte de la mañana"


----------



## portunholes

LV-LEO said:


> "Na parte da manhã" literalmente "En la parte de la mañana"


 
si, LV-LEO pero ese no es el punto, hacer la traduccion literal no sirve de nada, el asunto es saber que significado le dan las personas que viven en brasil, portugal, mozambique, angola, sao tome y demas. Para eso es el foro de intercambio. Para saber que piensan y opinan nuestros amigos y hermanos de habla portuguesa y no para traducir literalmente con un diccionario.
Creo que deverias leer todos los post anteriores incluyendo el mio, cuando coloque mi duda acerca de este tema.
 "na parte da manha" ahora me queda claro que significa para los hablantes portugueses y "no literal", durante la mañana, o en la mañana o mientras transcurre la mañana hasta el mediodia.

obrigado meus amigos!
cumprimentos.

Bom, tenham uma ótima semana e até!!


----------



## LV-LEO

Te entiendo pero creo que "Na parte da manhã" no tiene tanta vuelta que darle para encontrarle el significado, es justamente lo que dice "en la parte de la mañana" o le encontraste algun otro?


----------



## Tomby

*PARTE DE LA MAÑANA* la tengo ocupada con la lectura del periódico, la gimnasia, la compra y la cocina.


----------



## portunholes

LV-LEO said:


> Te entiendo pero creo que "Na parte da manhã" no tiene tanta vuelta que darle para encontrarle el significado, es justamente lo que dice "en la parte de la mañana" o le encontraste algun otro?


 
Otra vez! si lees los post anteriores te daras cuenta que los foristas de habla portuguesa encontraron otros significados.
A VER GENIO! SI NO TIENE VUELTA EL TEXTO COMPLETO:

Na parte da manhã, como eu sabia que ele ia enrolar na cama e provavelmente, tiraria mais uma sonequinha 

Vanda voce me pode ajudar?
obrigado


----------



## LV-LEO

> "Na parte da manhã, como eu sabia que ele ia enrolar na cama e provavelmente, tiraria mais uma sonequinha"


 
"sonequinha" acho tem alguma coisa a ver com "sono" qué vocês acham ai?



> Otra vez! si lees los post anteriores te daras cuenta que los foristas de habla portuguesa encontraron otros significados.


 
No encontré ningun otro significado. Sólo una confusión entre Outsider y souquemsabess que luego aclaró MOC.


----------



## Vanda

Asdru, na parte do espanhol você vai ter que contar com a ajuda dos nossos amigos. Agora vou dar meu pitaco na parte do português:


> Na parte da manhã, como eu sabia que ele ia enrolar na cama e provavelmente, tiraria mais uma sonequinha


O sentido é que a pessoa ia ficar mais tempo na cama no período da manhã, dormir mais um pouquinho (uma sonequinha) ...


----------

